# Pouch question



## Jimbethyname (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm confused,lol. Does the ammo go on the rough or smooth side of the pouch? I hope that makes sence


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

It is preference. I like the smooth side on the outside.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

What ever allows you a good grip along with a good release.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

It doesn't matter.

I have no preference, but i believe most people prefer the skin on the outside(where your fingers go) and the soft cottony material on the inside, where the ammo goes.


----------



## Jimbethyname (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the help,guys. I have my scout set up like individual says, just wanted to make sure I'm learning the right way


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I always turn rough side out because I draw the pouch with my left hand, although I am right handed, so that I use every opportunity to have a more secure hold of the pouch.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

I like pouches that are suede on both sides, but that's not always possible. Trumark and Daisy make 'em that way, but there are better designs and they all use rough inside/smooth outside leather.


----------

